# The faces behind the names?



## dagmar88 (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi,
I've been putting so much time in reading EVERYTHING on this forum; and thanks to all the great advise hear I feel I really made some progress... (and I'm more cofortable typing english) and I started to like you all   
But now I'm way to curious not to ask; if you'd like to, please post your pic here!
I'll start  :wink: 





*edit* I'm the one with hair


----------



## MikeInPdx (Jan 23, 2009)

Here's me....


----------



## digit (Jan 23, 2009)

Here I am! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Digit


----------



## dagmar88 (Jan 23, 2009)

OMG Mike, I must be a serious sexist; a thought you where a girly because of you laundry gadget topic    :wink: Nice to see who I'm 'talking' to and superb haircut, just like the one above you haha  8) 
@ digit, can't see your pic


----------



## Lindy (Jan 23, 2009)

Digit 

  Good one and BTW I love your new Avatar....

Here's one of me at the beach on New Years Day


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 23, 2009)

I seriously don't have pictures of myself. I just googled my name & found this picture online from when we visited a skateboard park in Austin TX.


----------



## Deda (Jan 23, 2009)

You are beautiful! I love seeing everyone!

Anyway, here is my family.


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 23, 2009)

digit said:
			
		

> Here I am!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Digit - You look EXACTLY like me.


----------



## topcat (Jan 23, 2009)

You all look great!!!  Digit, you look just as I pictured you   :wink: 

Here's me - 



*In 1964!!!* (I am the cute lil' girl in the fluffy hat  )






Okay, okay.....this is the latest pic of me in May last year with my new short hair cut :wink: 






Tanya


----------



## Lindy (Jan 23, 2009)

Great pics everyone!


----------



## IanT (Jan 23, 2009)

All ready for war.... (taken before a surf session in costa rica)


needless to say none of the locals dropped in on me on any waves


----------



## Lindy (Jan 23, 2009)

Ian!!! Fabulouso picture dahrlin!!!!!!!!!!! 8)


----------



## IanT (Jan 23, 2009)

why thank you  8) 

I love looking at everyones pics


----------



## AshleyR (Jan 23, 2009)

Great pics everyone!

Here's me! On my wedding day this past summer:


----------



## Lindy (Jan 23, 2009)

Ashley - what a beautiful picture!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  WOWOWOW


----------



## topcat (Jan 23, 2009)

I am so loving everyone's pics - thanks dagmar for starting this thread

....Ian T, you look _exactly_ like you should....!!!

....Lindy you look like you sound, so kind of match my mental image


----------



## Jody (Jan 23, 2009)

I hate pictures of myself but don't most of us.  I'm willing to play though.






[/url]




[/img]


----------



## Jody (Jan 23, 2009)

It is so nice to put faces to the names.  Thanks Dagmar.


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Jan 23, 2009)

Here's me!





And here's my family


----------



## Jody (Jan 23, 2009)

Actually my pic is the same beach as Lindy only a teeny tiny bit south of her.


----------



## Jody (Jan 23, 2009)

Love the pic Ian

Ashley and LilOutlaws....OMG you girls are gorgeous!!!!  You should be models.

I love all the pics.


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Jan 23, 2009)

Jody said:
			
		

> Love the pic Ian
> 
> Ashley and LilOutlaws....OMG you girls are gorgeous!!!!  You should be models.
> 
> I love all the pics.



 
I actually am a retired professional model - that one is from my portfolio   hahaha


----------



## AshleyR (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks Jody.... LOL, but keep in mind, that was my wedding day.  I definitely don't get all dolled up like that on a day to day basis, and two days after the wedding I chopped ALL of my hair off.  It's up to my chin now!


----------



## Jody (Jan 23, 2009)

Ashley, even if you chopped your hair off you are very beautiful.


----------



## angbaby4974 (Jan 24, 2009)

I'll play...
Here's me i a total poser shot LOL  I wnted to catch a BIIIIIIGGGG fish sooooo badly & everyone around me was catching them, so I took a pic with someone else's fish, just in case I didn't catch one, at least I had evidence for a really GOOD fish tale....( note the happy happy joy joy look on my face)






Here's the real deal later that night.  I finally caught one, not as big, but it still took me 45 minutes to land him.  Note the exhaused look on my face.  I don't know who I thought I was gonna fool with that first pic LOL


----------



## dagmar88 (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh wow, didn't know there are so many HOT soapers out there!   
great pics everyone  8)


----------



## yafa (Jan 24, 2009)

Here is mine....


----------



## yafa (Jan 24, 2009)

I think i need help, how do i do this...can't add a picture, i am a Mac user if that matters! Sorry about that


----------



## 7053joanne (Jan 24, 2009)

This is me a couple of years ago with my nephew at the zoo.  Not a great pic considering is was a billion degrees


----------



## angbaby4974 (Jan 24, 2009)

yafa said:
			
		

> I think i need help, how do i do this...can't add a picture, i am a Mac user if that matters! Sorry about that



I upload my photos to photobucket, then copy the code provided.


----------



## Jody (Jan 24, 2009)

angbaby4974 I love the pictures with the fish.  It's bigger than you!!!  I'm surprised you could even lift it.


----------



## Lindy (Jan 24, 2009)

What a great looking bunch of soapers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yafa (Jan 24, 2009)

angbaby4974 said:
			
		

> yafa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank very much, i will try it!


----------



## mlj (Jan 24, 2009)

What a great looking group...you are all beautiful!

This is me!







Mary Lou


----------



## yafa (Jan 24, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## surf girl (Jan 24, 2009)

Very cool to put faces to the names.

This is me with one of my horses, Phabulous:
.
.




.
.
.
And here's me on the other coast (PEI)
.
.


----------



## kwahlne (Jan 25, 2009)

Here's me!


----------



## Jody (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks again for starting this, Dagmar.  It is so great to see all the faces.  What a great looking group we have.


----------



## LomondSoap (Jan 25, 2009)

OMG what a beautiful bunch you all are!
My pic is in my avatar and I don't have many pics of me on my computer so this one is a bit of a cop out, but I'll put it up to enter into the spirit.
You'll have to click on the pic for a bigger view and look closely under the giant Gunera and there I am doing my best fairy impression!


----------



## Chay (Jan 25, 2009)

Love the fairy pic Lomond, too cute!!

Guess I'll add my mug.


----------



## Rah (Jan 25, 2009)

*waves* Hello! This is actually one of few nice pictures of me because usually I deliberately pull hideous faces. 
I won't show you any of those because it is likely none of you will want to speak to me afterwards.....


----------



## wonderland (Jan 27, 2009)

here's me giving my daughter a little silly, sly smile.


----------



## ilovedoxies (Jan 27, 2009)

Here's me, in the blue shirt.


----------



## beachgurl (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 28, 2009)

beachgurl - what a beautiful family!!! 

Love everyone's pics...  

I'll post one of myself eventually.


----------



## beachgurl (Jan 28, 2009)

thanx so much


----------



## ChrissyB (Feb 2, 2009)

Okay my turn!!
This is me with my littlest, Charlotte.
Sorry about the quality of the photo, my computer is being selective about which photos it will let me upload!


----------



## yafa (Feb 2, 2009)

ChrissyB 
I can,t see the photo!


----------



## yafa (Feb 2, 2009)

Now I can!


----------



## AshleyR (Feb 2, 2009)

Chrissy - you are one gorgeous Mama!!


----------



## ChrissyB (Feb 2, 2009)

Awww shucks Ash, you've made my day!!!


----------



## Bigmoose (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,   Sorry I am so late with this but here I am with my wife and 2 grand kids.  My wife Brenda is holding Eldon and I am holding Owen.

Bruce


----------



## ChrissyB (Feb 15, 2009)

Cute grandkids Bigmoose. Bet they get spoiled when they come to stay with Grandma and Grandpa!!
You and your wife don't look old enough to be grandparents! :shock:


----------



## topcat (Feb 16, 2009)

Exactly what I was thinking Crissy!  Gorgeous photo Bigmoose.

Tanya


----------



## Bigmoose (Feb 18, 2009)

I'll age myself now.  I am a softball playing nut.  I have played 2 years in a 50 and over league now.  Thanks for the kind words.  Happy soaping everyone.

Bruce


----------



## ChrissyB (Feb 19, 2009)

You are the same age as my husband, well he will be 52 next birthday!!
Age is all in the mind!!
And I definitely wouldn't want to go back in time and be 21 again!! Now way!!

I read a sign on a tshirt or something somewhere once and it said:
To be old and wise, you must first be young and stupid".

How true!!


----------



## starduster (Feb 19, 2009)

Me and Jellybeans.



Thats me posing with my Firemans excersize pole.
I try to stay fit when ever I am mobile.
*No I can not flip over. I can't even begin to.*But I have a few laughs at myself.
   :  :shock:


----------



## starduster (Feb 19, 2009)

*Lovely*

I had put my computor and me to bed and it hit me.
That special thing that all these soapers have.
All of you sparkle ,you sparkle with the joy of life making each and everyone so beautiful.
Mary


----------



## Chay (Feb 19, 2009)

starduster said:
			
		

> Thats me posing with my Firemans excersize pole.


You have a firemans pole in your house? Why is exercising is not the first thing that comes to mind?  :shock: 
I love your personality Mary, you are so wonderful!!


----------



## starduster (Feb 19, 2009)

*Bet I got digit this time.*



			
				Chay said:
			
		

> starduster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hankyou Chay.

Well I am lost for other uses. The mice could use it coming down from the mezanine level I supose. Or maybe it's like putting a saucer of champagne out for the pixies. Have Firemans pole so gorgeous hunk of fireman will come? Hasn't worked yet.
Anyway bet Digit can't climb that one with a smiley.


----------



## starduster (Feb 19, 2009)

*Thankyou Dagmar*

Fabulous idea for the forum Dagmar. Thanks for starting it.


----------



## Rosey (Feb 19, 2009)

I love seeing people's face. I'll just stay  8) 

I don't like pictures of me but you'll probably see a lot of my kiddo.


----------



## wonderland (Feb 19, 2009)

starduster said:
			
		

> Thats me posing with my Firemans excersize pole.



excersize pole...uh-huh.  it's for pole dancing.  admit it.

w00t!


----------



## digit (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: Bet I got digit this time.*



			
				starduster said:
			
		

> Anyway bet Digit can't climb that one with a smiley.


Betcha I can..................



Digit


----------



## ChrissyB (Feb 19, 2009)

You guys are so funny, you always make me laugh!!


----------



## Jody (Feb 19, 2009)

> Firemans pole so gorgeous hunk of fireman will come?



Don't hold your breath Starduster.  My oldest Son is a fireman and I have seen all the rest of his crew.  For the most part NOT hunky!!!!!!!


----------



## starduster (Feb 20, 2009)

*Heros*



			
				Jody said:
			
		

> > Firemans pole so gorgeous hunk of fireman will come?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't hold your breath Starduster.  My oldest Son is a fireman and I have seen all the rest of his crew.  For the most part NOT hunky!!!!!!!


But heros, aren't they such heros.Risking everything.
Pats on back to all of them.Specially our Aussi ones who just proved their metal.


----------



## starduster (Feb 21, 2009)

*Dancing pole ?*



			
				wonderland said:
			
		

> starduster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I love dancing Wonderland.I think it is a wonderfull full body excersize. I used to tell people that I would finish my little stint on earth while twirling around and taking one high step too many and I would kick my self outa here. What a way to go.
I swear on all my best batches of soap that I can not flip over on that pole.      Yet?
PS: Doesn't everyone have one?

PPS : It.s no wonder that people find it hard to understand that I also spend time in a wheel chair, it cofusses me enough. Thats myalene sheth damage for you.
Doesn't stop me soaping in the good times though.


----------



## andreabadgley (Feb 22, 2009)

Well, after searching through all the pictures on my computer, I could only find one (halfway) decent picture of myself that I wanted to share.  I'm the picture-taker in the family, and it has never occurred to me to do a self-portrait, so the only pictures I can find of myself were taken by my son when he was three years old.  Anyway, here's half of me!


----------



## Jody (Feb 22, 2009)

That's a pretty good looking half.


----------



## IanT (Feb 22, 2009)

i cant see it !


----------



## Jody (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh No, Ian.  You're missing out.  She's very pretty.


----------



## ChrissyB (Feb 22, 2009)

Great photo Andrea.
And starduster, no I don't have a fireman's pole in my house, but i'd love one!!


----------



## IanT (Feb 23, 2009)

lol i wish i had a firemans pole...whatever youd like to call it lol...


Its a stripper pole in my book 

which meaaaaaaaaanss.... when my girl came over id have to convince her to...ya know..hehehee


----------



## starduster (Feb 23, 2009)

*Firemans Pole, the next soaping accesorie*

They are pretty cool just to see the reactions when people see it.I forget its there and you get this incredulous look on their face that disolves into a  wicked half grin. You gotta be there.
Go on to You Tube and watch a few. They will even show you how to erect portable ones.
Just one thing ,oily  soaped up hands do not help.

I just looked back and saw Ian's Stripper pole revealation.
 :wink:
 *Oh my gosh ! Stripper pole, I honestly didn't connect those words.      obviously spend too much time on my own.  I am lost for words. At 57 I think I have missed my calling then    :wink: *


----------



## IanT (Feb 28, 2009)

hey its never too late


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

Here's scruffy ol' me...


----------



## starduster (Mar 1, 2009)

*Sweet*

Sweet Danielito
That shot looks like you help little old ladies across the road and other good deeds as a hobby.


----------



## Jody (Mar 1, 2009)

Chicks LOVE the rugged look!!!!


----------



## starduster (Mar 2, 2009)

*yes*



			
				Jody said:
			
		

> Chicks LOVE the rugged look!!!!


Ya ,right on Jody!


----------



## topcat (Mar 2, 2009)

Jody said:
			
		

> Chicks LOVE the rugged look!!!!



Yep, mmmhmmm.......I agree :wink:  Nice pic Daniel!

Tanya


----------



## Lindy (Mar 2, 2009)

Kinda got that "bad boy" thingie going too - don't cha think girls?


----------



## starduster (Mar 2, 2009)

*True Lindy*

Yes Lindy, like he need us.
But I must admit all the guys on here are absolute HUNKS !
aren't we lucky.


----------



## busymammaof3 (Mar 2, 2009)

*I'll Play...*

LOL You Gals are having too much fun! ;0)  But I can see why! 
Here's me...on my birthday, December '08.






These are my children from November '08.





Here is my husband from October '08.





[/img]


----------



## Gobbler's Run (Mar 2, 2009)

Heres little old me!


----------



## busymammaof3 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey Gobbler's...

Love the photo!   You seem full of life & very fun!


----------



## starduster (Mar 2, 2009)

*wow*

All so gorgeous and so like their lovely mummy.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## starduster (Mar 2, 2009)

*Good one*



			
				Gobbler's Run said:
			
		

> Heres little old me!


Wilde and sooh cute


----------



## busymammaof3 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: wow*



			
				starduster said:
			
		

> All so gorgeous and so like their lovely mummy.
> Thanks for sharing.


AWW...Thanks, Starduster :!:


----------



## digit (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: I'll Play...*



			
				busymammaof3 said:
			
		

> These are my children from November '08.


Now THESE are some beautiful "custom creations"!!!!!



Digit


----------



## busymammaof3 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: I'll Play...*

LOL Thank you! That, they are!  :mrgreen: 



			
				digit said:
			
		

> busymammaof3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sibi (Mar 9, 2009)

Just happened upon this thread and thought I'd share too.

This is a pic of my son and I taken this past summer, 2008.





Here's a pic of my hubby and son during halloween a couple years ago:


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

Sibi... I think we are neighbors...


----------



## Sibi (Mar 9, 2009)

Danielito said:
			
		

> Sibi... I think we are neighbors...



Daniel,

I believe you're right!  I actually lived in Centreville for 11 years before moving to Nokesville 5 years ago.  We had a lot of fun times in Centreville.

Sibi


----------



## I love soap! (Mar 21, 2009)

*pic*

next time i'll include my cat on here


----------



## kwahlne (Mar 21, 2009)

Sibi said:
			
		

> Danielito said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HEY!  We're all neighbors!  I live just outside Chantilly!  :-D  Yea!  Cute  soaper guy lives near me!  LOL!


----------



## surf girl (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: pic*



			
				I love soap! said:
			
		

> I hope this works, here i am. Mind you i cut my hair 3 days after the pic was taken. next time i'll include my cat on here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Sarah!  You need to have your picture on a site like Photobucket or Flickr or somesuch, so that you can enter an internet link to the picture (i.e. you can't just paste the location on your own home computer into you post). HTH.


----------



## busymammaof3 (Mar 22, 2009)

*Updated Photo of Teddy & Erin*

Taken 03/20/09.


----------



## starduster (Mar 22, 2009)

*Cute as*

That is such a lovely photo Erin.
It's great to see a happy beaming couple like you two.


----------



## ChrissyB (Mar 22, 2009)

I love seeing everyone's photo's.!


----------



## starduster (Mar 22, 2009)

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> I love seeing everyone's photo's.!


Me too Chrissy perchance  they all looked well scruubed up too.Wonder why? :wink:


----------



## ChrissyB (Mar 22, 2009)

Must be all that wonderful soap!Does amazing things for somebody's looks!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

kwahlne said:
			
		

> HEY!  We're all neighbors!  I live just outside Chantilly!  :-D  Yea!  Cute  soaper guy lives near me!  LOL!



Sweet, we can trade soaps  8)


----------



## Sibi (Mar 22, 2009)

kwahlne said:
			
		

> Sibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Kristin,

I believe Deb (Deda) mentioned you on another thread when telling me that there was another soaper in this area.  I know exactly where South Riding is since I used to have a friend who lived there.  Who knew there were so many of us in the area???  Well we'll all definitely have to plan to hook up one day soon for some coffee and soaptalk ;-)

Sibi


----------



## I love soap! (Mar 23, 2009)

*Thanks*

I didn;t know if what i did would work, doubted but tried anyway. And it was late and my brain was done for the night. SO i found a place where it is really simple. lol


----------



## I love soap! (Mar 23, 2009)

*k*

it works!


----------



## Imblebee (Mar 23, 2009)

New to posting but thought I'd share just the same!

P.S.   I am dressed up for Santa themed party... hence the red feathered bird in the hair... That's not my average Monday getup...


----------



## busymammaof3 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: k*



			
				I love soap! said:
			
		

> it works!



Yey! You got it to work! Nice photo. I wear glasses too....well I'm suppose to anyway. LOL You remind me of my cousin.


----------



## busymammaof3 (Mar 24, 2009)

Imblebee said:
			
		

> New to posting but thought I'd share just the same!
> 
> P.S.   I am dressed up for Santa themed party... hence the red feathered bird in the hair... That's not my average Monday getup...



Imblebee,
Love the photo. especially the seductive look to the side.


----------



## busymammaof3 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Cute as*



			
				starduster said:
			
		

> That is such a lovely photo Erin.
> It's great to see a happy beaming couple like you two.



Thank you, Starduster! Believe it or not we spent the entire day cleaning our mobile home (getting it picture ready). I was so tired and sore. The beaming is probably compliments of the accomplishment I felt, with the house being so clean. Funny the things that can make you smile.   

As far as Teddy goes....he always looks that way...beaming that is-not the scruffiness-although I like that too!  :wink: He's a hottie...of course I AM biast (sp).


----------

